# Orange is the New Red



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I was curious about the orange 1632 sold on AliExpress bc it was priced significantly lower than the red or amber that Dankung sells for $8.60.*



*My batch of orange arrived 12 days after ordering which is amazing. They add 80 cents to the price (shipping?) so the total was $5.78 for 10m. I ran it thru my fingers and it seems fine, plus subjectively, I like the nice change to light orange from dark red. (It's lighter than the pic).*

*I have just the right orange and black Capuchin for this tubing - my Harley Monkey.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Slingshot/428215_251579314.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1f767eebiZRymL


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Whew, jealous of that frame! Neat tubes and a very clean setup.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The AliExpress dealer for that orange 1632 tubing "cannot deliver to Canada". All their products show this statement.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> The AliExpress dealer for that orange 1632 tubing "cannot deliver to Canada". All their products show this statement.


*That's bizarre ... they surely can find Canada on a map, it's hard to miss. Do you think it's temporary?*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very clean!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great set up.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice! That MGG capuchin is a nice little frame. Not saying I'm jealous or anything.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking setup


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice looking stuff. I might have to order some for when I run out of my current stock of amber 1632.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > The AliExpress dealer for that orange 1632 tubing "cannot deliver to Canada". All their products show this statement.
> ...


It says the same thing this morning. I'm guessing that it's a temporary and wise measure because of the Canada Post strike. Parcels have been delayed since the strike started and the Chinese company doesn't want to pay back to the customer for a parcel that will likely arrive after the strike. Canada Post recently announced that they were not accepting any more foreign packages. Apparently there are hundreds of trailers filled with packages. The postal workers were legislated back to work today so things should slowly get back to normal.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Does it shoot the same as DK 1632


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Devon minnow said:


> Does it shoot the same as DK 1632


*It seems to perform exactly the same, color and cost are what's different. Too soon to tell about longevity, but I'm guessing that also will be the same.*


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That’s a nice setup my friend!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well this is good too know with AliExpress as too the 1632 tubing they offer.....so now if all goes well with is tubing*

*offer & seems too hold up well...that's a real bargin......the colour is just a pigment added to the process....*

*thanks for sharing..ya got a couple of sweet lookin shooter's there....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------

